# Canon Speedlites



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

I started photography about 5 years ago and my first flash was a 430ex. Then I was learning how to bounce the flash and got a 580 exII. Looking back, I should have skipped the 430 ex and just got the 580 exII. The 180 degree swivel is very convenient when bouncing.

But since you're on a budget, have you looked at the 320ex? It's about $40 less than the 430ex II. I was also looking at the yongnuo flashes. Similar features as the 580 but hit or miss quality control for $110. At that price you could buy 2 of them and still be under budget.


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

Kai808 said:


> I started photography about 5 years ago and my first flash was a 430ex. Then I was learning how to bounce the flash and got a 580 exII. Looking back, I should have skipped the 430 ex and just got the 580 exII. The 180 degree swivel is very convenient when bouncing.
> 
> But since you're on a budget, have you looked at the 320ex? It's about $40 less than the 430ex II. I was also looking at the yongnuo flashes. Similar features as the 580 but hit or miss quality control for $110. At that price you could buy 2 of them and still be under budget.


I also looked at the yongnuo, and they seem to be getting decent reviews, but Im a bit sketchy about things I cant even pronounce the name of


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have 3 of the 600RTs and love em for the radio control that is built in.

I have also have had the 430 1 and 2, 580 1 and 2 and the yongnuo knock off.

For the price the yongnuos do not disappoint. Some also do TTL if you are not comfortable with the manual bouncing.

However if you are bouncing your flash and are on a budget its worth the price. 

As a side note, during a wedding shoot I had a yongnuo mounted on a gecko suction mount 12 feet off the ground for off camera flash. The suction failed and everything crashed to the floor in smithereens and broke the gecko mount but surprisingly the flash survived.


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

How do the yongnuos compare to the 430ex ii if you are only getting 1 flash?


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

depends on the model, yongnuo makes a knock off of each canon model. Just get the 580 equivalent for the increased power.


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

binbin9 said:


> depends on the model, yongnuo makes a knock off of each canon model. Just get the 580 equivalent for the increased power.


Do you know what the equivalent model is?

TTL would be really, really nice...but the more I think of it, Ill be shootin things where the lighting conditions will stay pretty similar for a while so adjusting it isnt as big of a deal as I originally thought. Looking at the Yong 560


----------

